# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  capillogain tonic

## lilpauly

a very good product! great ingredients! 
http://www.hairlossfight.com/forums/...ce9509&start=0

----------


## dex89

thanks pauly

I will wait for any real results before buying this products.

----------


## lilpauly

i really like capillogain! seeing progress along my hairline!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9A0ZmcCx8I

----------


## lilpauly

here is a better video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlUbpE72DSA

----------


## StayThick

Pauly, when is the new or 2nd batch going to be sold on Amazon? How long have you been using the product before seeing results? Product only has been out like 2 months....

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly, when is the new or 2nd batch going to be sold on Amazon? How long have you been using the product before seeing results? Product only has been out like 2 months....


 very soon, i been using capillogain since november 20 i believe

----------


## lilpauly

a member in the german forum posted results!
http://www.alopezie.de/fud/index.php/fa/11142/

----------


## Jcm800

Link doesn't work?

----------


## mpb47

> a member in the german forum posted results!
> http://www.alopezie.de/fud/index.php/fa/11142/


 
Do you know how old he is or how long he has been losing hair? That looks like well established mpb yet he is getting a lot of velus hair back. If it becomes terminal then that would be saying something!

----------


## StayThick

That looks like a bunch of light vellus hairs or what we call "peach fuzz." I noticed on that forum where that product is being promoted many many people suffered a huge shed from using that product.

Why are you so keen on pushing this product here? What results have you seen? Any pics? Not trying to be a douche, I just noticed you are heavily pushing such a new, experimental treatment.

----------


## the_dude78

So another guy with not a single trace of mpb or any other type of hair loss for that matter...why am I not surprised.. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lilpauly

> That looks like a bunch of light vellus hairs or what we call "peach fuzz." I noticed on that forum where that product is being promoted many many people suffered a huge shed from using that product.
> 
> Why are you so keen on pushing this product here? What results have you seen? Any pics? Not trying to be a douche, I just noticed you are heavily pushing such a new, experimental treatment.


 i like the vehicle! i like the ingredinets! plan and simple! i hae gotten great results with capillogain

----------


## lilpauly

> Do you know how old he is or how long he has been losing hair? That looks like well established mpb yet he is getting a lot of velus hair back. If it becomes terminal then that would be saying something!


 yes thats why i posted the pics! staythick is very angry person for some reason or another!

----------


## lilpauly

> So another guy with not a single trace of mpb or any other type of hair loss for that matter...why am I not surprised..


 btw hater here is my before pics!

----------


## lilpauly

btw here is little hairs getting stronger!

----------


## lilpauly

[QUOTE=StayThick;99784]That looks like a bunch of light vellus hairs or what we call "peach fuzz." I noticed on that forum where that product is being promoted many many people suffered a huge shed from using that product.

Why are you so keen on pushing this product here? What results have you seen? Any pics? Not trying to be a douche, I just noticed you are heavily pushing such a new, experimental treatment.[/QUOT
huge shed buddy come on get real! people have reported huge sheds from every freakin hairloss product! look up propecia shed, dut, shed, ru shed, and i can keep on going! the people who have been using the product for a while now really like the product at least 12  people and the product has only been out for a cuple months!

"I am getting alot of new baby hairs at my hairline" hungrylikethe wolf" hlh
"This is good stuff! i can already tell it's working" zender
barbarea uses capillogain as well and also has gotten little hairs https://plus.google.com/photos/10377...05715613398754

----------


## Jcm800

but you use RU and other stuff don't you?!!

----------


## lilpauly

> but you use RU and other stuff don't you?!!


 yes indeed i been using ru for approx 8 months. i have tried every supplier of ru! mpbtreatments, oc, kane, trust and we and the group buys ru. without a doubt trust and we, kanes and the gb ru(tested 100%) were the best

----------


## Jcm800

> yes indeed i been using ru for approx 8 months. i have tried every supplier of ru! mpbtreatments, oc, kane, trust and we and the group buys ru. without a doubt trust and we, kanes and the gb ru(tested 100%) were the best


 Ok cool, so what makes you think its this cap tonic regrowing hairs? It could be the RU?! Or am i missing something here?

----------


## lilpauly

> Ok cool, so what makes you think its this cap tonic regrowing hairs? It could be the RU?! Or am i missing something here?


 i belive its part of a complete regimen. those smalls hairs got mu much stronger!

hairline topicals: 
proxiphen 
ru in kb solution 
minox in kb solution 
vpa in almond oil 
capillogain 
saba gel(next month) 
custom hairline topical (tbd) 

hair compounds mixed in ice tea: 
msm 
l-methionine 
horsetail 
lcysteine 
ribofalvin b2 
biotin 
folic acid 
branch chain amino acids 
quercetin 
zinc oxide 
hair topical mix 1 (3x week) 
adensine 
sesa oil 
sweet almond oil 
black caster oil 
hair topical mix 2 in zioms vehicle 
algae extract, 
vitaminc 
licorice extract, 
aloe vera 10xconcentrate, 
hydrolyed wheat protein, 
provitamin b5 
hair tonic mistry 
oral pills 
dut 
fin 
bacfo hairbac 
deva hair vitamins 
shampoos 
revita 
mistry aloe vera 
ih9 shampoo

----------


## Jcm800

Jeez you're not using much then?!  Lol

----------


## StayThick

> yes thats why i posted the pics! staythick is very angry person for some reason or another!


 I am actually not an angry person at all, although I should be because going bald sucks. However, thats not the point.  It just feels like your overly advertising this product, but have no substance. Just "12 people" using it claiming they are seeing "baby hairs." Really dude? Then you post another pic of a dude's hairline it looks like with a bunch of vellus hairs claiming success with your proposed treatment.

Lastly, you post a very old pic of yourself, one I have seen when I first joined this forum, stating this product has worked wonders for you. Dude, you use such an influx of products there is no way to pinpoint which product has contributed to your success. Especially when you are huge advocate of RU, which you used regularly. Which by the way I will mention, you have achieved great success with the 1000 products you use. Although I would be concerned about your health internally with everything you take if I were you.

----------


## StayThick

> btw hater here is my before pics!


 Again, this is the old pic you have been circulating for quite some time. However, your "before" pic is essentially the state of my hairline and hair at this point ironically enough. Same haircut too.

What product has contributed to the overall success of restoring your hairline? I honestly don't understand how you have time to put so many topicals and mix so many ****tails to apply to your head in 1 day. Is there any product you believe has contributed to the thickening of the corners of your hairline?

I noticed the "thinning" at the corner of your hairline in your before pic and that's exactly what mine looks like and is getting hit the most. You obviously experienced regrowth prior to capillogain there, is the RU what has contributed it to the most.

I apologize if I sound "angry," just understand I have tried every product out there and spent thousands of dollars only to see people claim success with new treatments, but only discover they are nothing but snake oil. How can you base your success on capillogain with all the treatments you use?

----------


## lilpauly

> Again, this is the old pic you have been circulating for quite some time. However, your "before" pic is essentially the state of my hairline and hair at this point ironically enough. Same haircut too.
> 
> What product has contributed to the overall success of restoring your hairline? I honestly don't understand how you have time to put so many topicals and mix so many ****tails to apply to your head in 1 day. Is there any product you believe has contributed to the thickening of the corners of your hairline?
> 
> I noticed the "thinning" at the corner of your hairline in your before pic and that's exactly what mine looks like and is getting hit the most. You obviously experienced regrowth prior to capilligen there, is the RU what has contributed it to the most.
> 
> I apologize if I sound "angry," just understand I have tried every product out there and spent thousands of dollars only to see people claim success with new treatments, but only discover they are nothing but snake oil.


 if i like a product or compound i tell people! i tell the best places to order experimental hairloss products so they save 66%. for me its about growing hairs! yes i got good regrowth but getting even more with my regimen. my regimen is not expensive, its quite simple actually

----------


## Conpecia

It seems interesting but there's so much stuff out there and until we get some more photographic results I'll have to wait. Lilpauly I know you are active on many forums like me so you see all the different stuff people hype up over and over (divine hair oil over at *** for example). It's not that we don't believe you it's just we need to wait longer to see more confirmations of efficacy. I think you're on so many treatments it's hard for us to see which is working and which isn't. Since this product is pretty new I'll accept that there aren't many reviews or photographs, that's okay at this point. I'll keep my eye on this thread and if more people around the world post positive results I'll pick some up.

Definitely let us know if you see more posts on the forums of success stories.

----------


## lilpauly

> It seems interesting but there's so much stuff out there and until we get some more photographic results I'll have to wait. Lilpauly I know you are active on many forums like me so you see all the different stuff people hype up over and over (divine hair oil over at *** for example). It's not that we don't believe you it's just we need to wait longer to see more confirmations of efficacy. I think you're on so many treatments it's hard for us to see which is working and which isn't. Since this product is pretty new I'll accept that there aren't many reviews or photographs, that's okay at this point. I'll keep my eye on this thread and if more people around the world post positive results I'll pick some up.
> 
> Definitely let us know if you see more posts on the forums of success stories.


 hi compecia i will keep every1 updated1 in my eyes capillogain is part of a complete regimen

----------


## Conpecia

> hi compecia i will keep every1 updated1 in my eyes capillogain is part of a complete regimen


 I've been reading up on it and it definitely seems legit. If the guys who are trying it at hlh report back positively I'll buy some. Great price point, good research behind the ingredients, and potentially a good substitute for people who can't handle minox like me. Def gonna keep my eye on this. Thanks for the heads up as always bro.

----------


## StayThick

> I've been reading up on it and it definitely seems legit. If the guys who are trying it at hlh report back positively I'll buy some. Great price point, good research behind the ingredients, and potentially a good substitute for people who can't handle minox like me. Def gonna keep my eye on this. Thanks for the heads up as always bro.


 Can this be used in conjunction with Minox? Should it be used stand-alone? I would be concerned with dropping Minox in general if I used any additional topicals due to the potential shed and amount time I have been on it.

More importantly, has anyone reported sides to this treatment? I am one of those that experienced serious sides with FIN and noticed this product has ingredients that block potential DHT...any word on people who experienced sides, if any?

I think I'll sit on the sidelines for now on capillogain, but I am interested. I just need help with my damn hairline.

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

> Can this be used in conjunction with Minox? 
> 
> More importantly, has anyone reported sides to this treatment?


 If you check out the thread the OP linked, one of the creators of this stuff is very active in answering everyones questions. He said you can use minox but doesn't seem to think you have to use it.

I think one person in that thread reported some sides, but stated they went away when he lowered the dosage.

I went ahead and bought this stuff...$35 off amazon is cheap enough for a try. Will try on my hairline and report back...

----------


## Conpecia

> I went ahead and bought this stuff...$35 off amazon is cheap enough for a try. Will try on my hairline and report back...


 
Awesome. Let us know how it goes. Good luck bro.

----------


## the_dude78

> btw hater here is my before pics!


 I had not seen those pics before, I must say it really does look like you had some serious regrowth, so congrats on that. It does also seem like a bit of a risk  with all those ingredients though. 

Would you say that this product is more effective than minoxidil?

----------


## koolx

does this product cause regrowth of hair? or does it just inhibit hairloss.

----------


## lilpauly

> does this product cause regrowth of hair? or does it just inhibit hairloss.


 here is a list of people who have had great success with capilogain. im 100% certian the small little peach hairs have turned terminal. anyways most people have been using te product for less then 2 month.


http://www.functional-products...als-capillogain-tonic/

----------


## koolx

> here is a list of people who have had great success with capilogain. im 100% certian the small little peach hairs have turned terminal. anyways most people have been using te product for less then 2 month.
> 
> 
> http://www.functional-products...als-capillogain-tonic/


 the link doesnt work. can u. post it again?

----------


## lilpauly

> the link doesnt work. can u. post it again?


 http://www.functional-products.net/p...llogain-tonic/

----------


## koolx

> http://www.functional-products.net/p...llogain-tonic/


 how come ppl havent been using this and rating it highly? i'm a bit weary about topical products like this. is there any clinical proof that indicates that this product has worked? and more importantly, that is has actually regrown hair and by how much?

----------


## lilpauly

> how come ppl havent been using this and rating it highly? i'm a bit weary about topical products like this. is there any clinical proof that indicates that this product has worked? and more importantly, that is has actually regrown hair and by how much?


 first off the product is very very new. do u remember perfect image 15 minox? it had over 300 give reviews almost perfect reviews! everyone who used in the forums hated the productwith a passion me included. the product even had more reviews then  rogaine foam!

----------


## Cob984

hey guys, has anyone used this product who had sides on minox but doesnt have them on this?
I want to give this a shot but I got serious sides on minox including dizziness, palpitations and really messed up looking skin/dark circles,

thanks

----------


## StayThick

Cob: I just bought 3 bottles and started my first application last night. I didn't purchase it because of Pauly, in fact I didn't want to buy it because of his blatant advertising...BUT I researched the ingredients and it seems worth a shot. Plus I'm desperate, won't lie.

I also purchased it because I want to decrease my Minox foam usage. I'm getting the whole dark eye thing and bloat so I'm hoping I can do 1x application of Minox a day plus Capillogain in the evening.

I'll keep you posted on my progress.

----------


## lilpauly

> Cob: I just bought 3 bottles and started my first application last night. I didn't purchase it because of Pauly, in fact I didn't want to buy it because of his blatant advertising...BUT I researched the ingredients and it seems worth a shot. Plus I'm desperate, won't lie.
> 
> I also purchased it because I want to decrease my Minox foam usage. I'm getting the whole dark eye thing and bloat so I'm hoping I can do 1x application of Minox a day plus Capillogain in the evening.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on my progress.


 sticks and stones!

listen if i endorse a product or i like product i tell people! this is not the first time i been told im a shill! proxiphen, kane, etc. etc. look at my regimen!

----------


## lucrio

Regardless of whether he is advertising or not, which I don't think he is, I appreciate that lilpauly posts new products on this forum as this is where I go to try and find new solutions for my hair loss. It is much easier to just come to this forum for the up and up on hair loss products than to scour the web. 

Also, does anyone know if capillogain causes initial sheds similar to minoxidil? I'm tempted to try it as I don't have much of a regimen right now and might as well be trying something.

----------


## koolx

> sticks and stones!
> 
> listen if i endorse a product or i like product i tell people! this is not the first time i been told im a shill! proxiphen, kane, etc. etc. look at my regimen!


 and thats another thing.. why would u consistently endorse a product? if i had benefitted from a product, i'd either not mention it at all or just mention it ONLY ONCE on a forum.. but thats me. 

and i say this cuz of your constant endrosing of the same product. also, i've noticed on this forum that there are MANY reps of HT clinics here repping HT docs. isnt this forum suppsed to be independent and unbiased??

----------


## lilpauly

> and thats another thing.. why would u consistently endorse a product? if i had benefitted from a product, i'd either not mention it at all or just mention it ONLY ONCE on a forum.. but thats me. 
> 
> and i say this cuz of your constant endrosing of the same product. also, i've noticed on this forum that there are MANY reps of HT clinics here repping HT docs. isnt this forum suppsed to be independent and unbiased??


 listen buddy i was persoanlly asked not to endorse/ mention any experimental hairloss products on this forum! (saba gel, cb, asc, ru). prior to capillogain i would mention how great pres proxiphen is! i started lipogaine so be prepared for an opinion on that! also i made a a hairline topical as well! u  act like im only using capillogain! here is my regimen 

here is my custom nano hairline topical! 
BASE: Double Emulsion with Nanosomestm.BASE OIL: 
choose 1 - coconut oil [Cocos nucifera] 
.ESSENTIAL OIL: - lemongrass [Cymbopogon schoenanthus] 
.ACTIVE: - KGF [keratinocyte growth factor]# 
.ACTIVE: - EGCG [Epigallocatechin gallate] 
.ACTIVE: - creatine ethyl ester* 
.ACTIVE: - co-Q10* [coenzyme-Q10] 
.ACTIVE: - SOD [super oxide dismutase]# 
.ACTIVE: - zinc oxide 
.VITAMIN: - folic acid 
.VITAMIN: - niacin [nicotinic acid] 
.VITAMIN: - riboflavin 
.PRECIOUS OIL: - black seed [Nigella sativa] 
.BOTANICAL: - aloe vera gel [Aloe barbadensis] 
.BOTANICAL: - apple peel [Pyrus malus ] 
.BOTANICAL: - bhringraj [Eclipta alba] 
.BOTANICAL: - fenugreek seed [Foenum graecum, Trigonella foenum-graecum] 
.BOTANICAL: - turmeric [curcumin, Curcuma longa] 
.ENCAPSULATE: - *alpha lipoic acid 
here is the remainder of my regimen which is a work in progress! 
proxiphen 
ru in kb solution 
minox in kb solution 
vpa in almond oil 
capillogain 
saba gel(next month) 
custom hairline topical (tbd) 

hair compounds mixed in ice tea: 
msm 
l-methionine 
horsetail 
lcysteine 
ribofalvin b2 
biotin 
folic acid 
branch chain amino acids 
quercetin 
zinc oxide 
hair topical mix 1 (3x week) 
adensine 
sesa oil 
sweet almond oil 
black caster oil 
hair topical mix 2 in zioms vehicle 
algae extract, 
vitaminc 
licorice extract, 
aloe vera 10xconcentrate, 
hydrolyed wheat protein, 
provitamin b5 
hair tonic mistry 
oral pills 
dut 
fin 
bacfo hairbac 
deva hair vitamins 
shampoos 
revita 
mistry aloe vera 
ih9 shampoo

----------


## lilpauly

also its VERY important to get the new word out of new products! if u dont theres a good chance of the product not surviving!

----------


## koolx

> also its VERY important to get the new word out of new products! if u dont theres a good chance of the product not surviving!


 this is definitely sounding too weird. this is like an ad thats pitched over and over. 

i'm outta here.

----------


## StayThick

> also its VERY important to get the new word out of new products! if u dont theres a good chance of the product not surviving!


 Lilpauly: You are one weird kid. And holy smokes do you dump a ton of chemicals on your head. I use 3 different topicals daily and I think that's overload..your insides must be toxic green....

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

offtopic, but staythick, are you seeing anything from your prp injections? I go in march for mine...I know you just had it a few weeks ago just curious.

----------


## lilpauly

> this is definitely sounding too weird. this is like an ad thats pitched over and over. 
> 
> i'm outta here.


 i hope your blessed with a nw7!

----------


## lilpauly

> Lilpauly: You are one weird kid. And holy smokes do you dump a ton of chemicals on your head. I use 3 different topicals daily and I think that's overload..your insides must be toxic green....


 im sure your ugly

----------


## StayThick

> im sure your ugly


 Haha!! Wrong. I'd bet my annual salary I'm 1000x better looking then you. you look like a little nerd that got picked on throughout high school. Regardless, I sound like immature douche making such a statement. But it is worth mentioning.

----------


## StayThick

> offtopic, but staythick, are you seeing anything from your prp injections? I go in march for mine...I know you just had it a few weeks ago just curious.


 Baldnotbeautiful: So far absolutely nothing to report to date from the PRP. Remember, it's only been like 3 weeks. I'll make a judgement at 4 months, but it doesn't seem or feel promising.

I wouldn't hold out on this doing much. I did it because I just want to ensure I attempt everything before hanging it up in regards to baldness.
I'll keep you posted tho...hope for change soon.

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

Thx dude, hope it works out for you. Unfortunately I got sucked into a $2500 procedure with Dr. Cooley for PRP with Acell, not expecting much, but like you, I want to attempt everything. At the least I am hoping for a halt to my hairloss for the next year or so...wishful thinking, but who knows. Maybe I'll even get some regrowth. Just trying to buy time until something legit comes out.

----------


## StayThick

> Thx dude, hope it works out for you. Unfortunately I got sucked into a $2500 procedure with Dr. Cooley for PRP with Acell, not expecting much, but like you, I want to attempt everything. At the least I am hoping for a halt to my hairloss for the next year or so...wishful thinking, but who knows. Maybe I'll even get some regrowth. Just trying to buy time until something legit comes out.


 That's 100&#37; my mentality and why I did it. Who knows, maybe it doesn't create regrowth, but as you stated, maybe it slows or halts the process. That would be worth it IMHO. I'm not so sure the extra $1500 for ACELL is worth it, but that's according to Dr. Greco. It's entirely possible you might get results and not me. Either way, please inform me once you complete the procedure and post your progress. 

I'll be almost 2 months in when you get your procedure, so hopefully I have some results showing by then. Best of luck bud. Hope everything pans out for us!

----------


## koolx

> Thx dude, hope it works out for you. Unfortunately I got sucked into a $2500 procedure with Dr. Cooley for PRP with Acell, not expecting much, but like you, I want to attempt everything. At the least I am hoping for a halt to my hairloss for the next year or so...wishful thinking, but who knows. Maybe I'll even get some regrowth. Just trying to buy time until something legit comes out.


 i feel for u.. i know its tough getting your hopes up for a product that claims to be the ultimate solution for hairloss. but then doesnt deliver on results. i'm thinking of getting a HT with Acell. i've seen after pics of Acell + PRP and the results dont look good.

----------


## Cob984

well this blows, i was really hoping prp was the answer since ammin claimed sensational results

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

Well we will know better in a few months time. the dr. cooley rep I talked to said to look at it like a 'hair loss inoculation', that it keeps the hair on your head and increases thickness for 1-2years. this procedure is basically all about buying time until something better shows up. I'm just a little hesitant to get all excited about it because this has been around for a few years now and it hasn't really taken off at all, so doesn't seem like it does too much. Hopefully the addition of Acell makes some sort of difference.

----------


## koolx

> i hope your blessed with a nw7!


 ur so immature and childish. we all see that your a paid rep of this product.. and by your behavior it looks like you dont do a good job at it.

----------


## lilpauly

> ur so immature and childish. we all see that your a paid rep of this product.. and by your behavior it looks like you dont do a good job at it.


 not paid by any1  gremlin! i promote all products in my regimen!

----------


## Cob984

please do let me know if the PRP works in halting further thinning, if it does its probably worth it

----------


## lilpauly

> Regardless of whether he is advertising or not, which I don't think he is, I appreciate that lilpauly posts new products on this forum as this is where I go to try and find new solutions for my hair loss. It is much easier to just come to this forum for the up and up on hair loss products than to scour the web. 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if capillogain causes initial sheds similar to minoxidil? I'm tempted to try it as I don't have much of a regimen right now and might as well be trying something.


 dude im only trying to help people out ! im glad u dont have nasty demeanor like some of these people!  when people say im weird and shit i take offense! prior to capillogain i was recomending proxiphen which i still do. i try to tell the best place to buy experimental hairlos products. im very proud of the progress i made! for u haters where are yours pics showing your progress? please post!

----------


## Conpecia

What's the word on this? Anybody besides pauly taking it? Pauly you still feel good about this stuff?

----------


## koolx

> What's the word on this? Anybody besides pauly taking it? Pauly you still feel good about this stuff?


 havent u been following this thread and possible bullsh'it by pauly? wake up!

----------


## Conpecia

> havent u been following this thread and possible bullsh'it by pauly? wake up!


 look at the other forums pal it's a lot bigger than just this thread, and Pauly always spreads the word about new treatments no way he's a rep for 15 different companies all of whom compete with one another, wake up...

----------


## koolx

> look at the other forums pal it's a lot bigger than just this thread, and Pauly always spreads the word about new treatments no way he's a rep for 15 different companies all of whom compete with one another, wake up...


 first of all DO NOT call me pal. 2nd, this guy pauly updates this thread in both the am and pm hours. what person other than a paid rep to this lotion does that?? not even unemployed ppl do that.

----------


## Cob984

to be fair I think paulys full time job is dumping stuff on his head and reporting it even though hes NW1

----------


## Aames

> to be fair I think paulys full time job is dumping stuff on his head and reporting it even though hes NW1


 He wasn't always a NW1 I don't think. I've seen his before photos. The real issue is the fact that he uses so many things, who knows what's actually working and what isn't? He takes both fin and dut. For all we know, those could be the only things making him regrow and maintain. All the topicals could be useless.

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

been using for about 2 weeks on my temple areas, obviously nothing to report yet. will see how the next 2months or so go.

----------


## Conpecia

> first of all DO NOT call me pal. 2nd, this guy pauly updates this thread in both the am and pm hours. what person other than a paid rep to this lotion does that?? not even unemployed ppl do that.


 You show me respect and I'll show you respect. Don't tell me to "wake up" if you don't know wtf you're talking about. I'm here to get info on this treatment not get your unsubstantiated opinion on pauly. I just told you there's more info on cap and more positive discourse going on in other forums. No idiot believes one guy. If all you're going to do is trash pauly and anyone looking for info on cap you're wasting everyone's time.

----------


## koolx

> You show me respect and I'll show you respect. Don't tell me to "wake up" if you don't know wtf you're talking about. I'm here to get info on this treatment not get your unsubstantiated opinion on pauly. I just told you there's more info on cap and more positive discourse going on in other forums. No idiot believes one guy. If all you're going to do is trash pauly and anyone looking for info on cap you're wasting everyone's time.


 nah YOU show me respect.. then i'll give u the same. dont fu'ckin come here if u get mad cuz u dont get it. i'm here to validate this product not to hear u defend pauly. theres an HT mafia in this forum. no idiot is going to believe one person's endorsement. if all ur doing is defending these hired reps or are part of the HT mafia ur wasting my energy and everyone elses.

----------


## lilpauly

> nah YOU show me respect.. then i'll give u the same. dont fu'ckin come here if u get mad cuz u dont get it. i'm here to validate this product not to hear u defend pauly. theres an HT mafia in this forum. no idiot is going to believe one person's endorsement. if all ur doing is defending these hired reps or are part of the HT mafia ur wasting my energy and everyone elses.


 im not hired by any1! if i like a product, sources for experimental hair loss products i tell people!

----------


## lilpauly

its a fact the hairs are growings stronger! i always had small hairs and now they are growing!

----------


## lilpauly

i gained a nw over the last 2 years! im getting sick and tired of the public forums for hairloss! im going to stick to private 1's where every is  working together!

----------


## Aames

> i gained a nw over the last 2 years! im getting sick and tired of the public forums for hairloss! im going to stick to private 1's where every is  working together!


 Mark, I've been inspired by your story for some time, keep it up. It's astonishing that people are unwilling to try anything outside of minox and fin. May I ask, what kind of duta do you use and from where do you get it? I know you said it makes you sleepy somewhere and that is a signature side so I'm sure whatever you're using is legit. I know Kane is synthesizing some but I really do not want to order pure powder for safety reasons. I'm planning on using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse.

----------


## Jazz1

I will stick up for Mark here and hence why I don't post much anymore as these forums are full of ignorant people  who give it a bad name. Mark is an honest guy and he has helped me retain my hair and regrow, I have tons of pictures as proof but I won't post all due to ignorance. Hairlosshelp and private forums are much better like Mark stated at least they want to help one another. Anyways I just started capillogain tonic, I use promox, prescription proxiphen and hair oils etc, internal I only take 1mg propecia and multi vitamins. Before someone starts slating me aswell, I probably consume 100 times less chemcials than most people here think and I suffered a mixture of Alopecia areata which I cured through reverse osmosis and water softner. Why did it work, well let's just say iv cured 5 other people the same way, sodium flouride causes the immune system to be weakened, confusing it to attack its own body tissue. The amount of chemicals consumed through water especially in the uk is 336ppm, full of flouride, arsenic, dd, chlorine etc. Most you guys here laughing at Mark probably consume more shit through your food and water not realising what you have been fed, because 95&#37; diseases is through our water and food, 100% genetic code changes are changed through our environment. So Goons carry on laughing at Mark, but look at yourselfs and what your being fed by your lovely government, the milk ypu drink, the break you eat etc, all those cancer causing chemcials  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

> Lilpauly: You are one weird kid. And holy smokes do you dump a ton of chemicals on your head. I use 3 different topicals daily and I think that's overload..your insides must be toxic green....


 What an Ignorant statement, GOON.

----------


## StayThick

> What an Ignorant statement, GOON.


 Jazz1 care to explain why I'm the goon? I don't slam lilpauly for making recommendations or bringing up new treatments to the forums. I don't because there is value there to those seeking experimental treatments if what they have tried prior is ineffective.

The problem is how lilPauly does it. He over sells many products and contributes his hairline success to whatever product he is using at the time. He has no creditability because he does in fact use 100 different topicals and internal drugs. Mentioning a product is one thing, but claiming success solely on another IMO is blatant advertising. In turn it also may make others who are desperate (most are that are balding) go out and spend money on products that have no scientific backing or history of success.

Bottom line, I think it's great to have somebody present new products to the forums.. Just don't claim it's best hairline topical on the planet when it's in been out 2 months or so and you use 100 products. Makes no sense and in my eyes creditably is lost not only for the product, but the dude making such ridiculous claims.

And Jazz...you're an idiot.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz1 care to explain why I'm the goon? I don't slam lilpauly for making recommendations or bringing up new treatments to the forums. I don't because there is value there to those seeking experimental treatments if what they have tried prior is ineffective.
> 
> The problem is how lilPauly does it. He over sells many products and contributes he hairline success to whatever product he is using at the time. He has no basis because he does in fact use 100 different topicals and internal drugs. Mentioning a product is one thing, but claiming success solely on another IMO is blatant advertising. In turn it also may make others who are desperate (most are that are balding) go out and spend money on products that have no scientific backing.
> 
> Bottom line, I think it's great to have somebody present new products to the forums.. Just don't claim it's best hairline topical on the planet when it's in been out 2 months or so and you use 100 products. Makes no sense and in my eyes creditably is lost not only for the product, but the dude making such ridiculous claims.
> 
> And Jazz...you're an idiot.


 Hold on a sec, you were slating him GOON, I can back his claims as iv tested them individually and iv posted my proof, I'm currently trying capillogain to see if those miniture hairs become vellus like he stated. The thing that annoys me about idiots like you is you have not been long enough on these forums to start slating him the way you have with your ignorance. If you don't or can't accept his regime don't bloody buy the products, you seriously are a stupid fool goon with high IGNORANCE, like Mark said your probably ugly nerd.

----------


## Jazz1

Oh and by the way rest of you guys there are several other stuff Mark recommended, then later told me and posted not to use etc, So i can't see him being a paid rep! I do the same,I recommend anything that works, I browse forums and post at work does that make me a rep haha.

----------


## StayThick

> Hold on a sec, you were slating him GOON, I can back his claims as iv tested them individually and iv posted my proof, I'm currently trying capillogain to see if those miniture hairs become vellus like he stated. The thing that annoys me about idiots like you is you have not been long enough on these forums to start slating him the way you have with your ignorance. If you don't or can't accept his regime don't bloody buy the products, you seriously are a stupid fool goon with high IGNORANCE, like Mark said your probably ugly nerd.


 Your last sentence confirms the level of maturity you have. Ugly and nerd have never been used in any sentence directly to me in my life. However, odds are they have for you.

Either way, the back and forth with name calling is retarded. Good luck gentlemen with Capillogain.

----------


## Jazz1

> Your last sentence confirms the level of maturity you have. Ugly and nerd have never been used in any sentence directly to me in my life. However, odds are they have for you.
> 
> Either way, the back and forth with name calling is retarded. Good luck gentlemen with Capillogain.


 Yep indeed I'd rather be childish and immature then have high ignorance and put people down, like I stated you don't like his regime don't buy! People like you who stop good people wanting to post and help others, hence why I'm annoyed!

----------


## lilpauly

> Jazz1 care to explain why I'm the goon? I don't slam lilpauly for making recommendations or bringing up new treatments to the forums. I don't because there is value there to those seeking experimental treatments if what they have tried prior is ineffective.
> 
> The problem is how lilPauly does it. He over sells many products and contributes his hairline success to whatever product he is using at the time. He has no creditability because he does in fact use 100 different topicals and internal drugs. Mentioning a product is one thing, but claiming success solely on another IMO is blatant advertising. In turn it also may make others who are desperate (most are that are balding) go out and spend money on products that have no scientific backing or history of success.
> 
> Bottom line, I think it's great to have somebody present new products to the forums.. Just don't claim it's best hairline topical on the planet when it's in been out 2 months or so and you use 100 products. Makes no sense and in my eyes creditably is lost not only for the product, but the dude making such ridiculous claims.
> 
> And Jazz...you're an idiot.


 nonno i make it very very clear that capillogain is part of a complete regimen. capilliogain is making peach fuzz hairs grow. thats why i post pitcures every week. will capillogain stop hairloss a stand alone treatment? NO will capillogain help hairs grow? yes if the hair follicle is not dead. staythick im sorry i said that awful remark to u. in the next serveral week we will be using some new experimental hairloss products and i can assureevery1 i WILL NOT mention any1 results of cb-03-01 and the other compounds! i try to help every as much i can. over the last 4 weeks for example i have giving people some comounds that i had extra off. over 275 grams of adensine, 300 ml of vpa, 10 grams of ahk,  300 minox sulfate, and 5 grams of ru! when my custom hairline topical is complete i will be be sending it out as well!

----------


## StayThick

> Yep indeed I'd rather be childish and immature then have high ignorance and put people down, like I stated you don't like his regime don't buy! People like you who stop good people wanting to post and help others, hence why I'm annoyed!


 Jazz1, you are now officially becoming a troll. I bought Capillogain (3 bottles) matter of fact. Not due to Pauly's claims, but because I did research and the ingredients are worth while to try. His comments on the product actually steered me away. So stfu you dumb Brit.

Too many people like you on the forums that contribute nothing of substance. I actually try products, report them, and post results based on my personal experiences without making wild claims. I try procedures and accurately document my progress and I inform others.  See my PRP example, using Neogenic etc.

What do you do beyond coming on here defending lilpauly and then making 10 year old child comments?? Your comments are useless and have no purpose on this forum. Troll elsewhere FOOL

----------


## lilpauly

> Mark, I've been inspired by your story for some time, keep it up. It's astonishing that people are unwilling to try anything outside of minox and fin. May I ask, what kind of duta do you use and from where do you get it? I know you said it makes you sleepy somewhere and that is a signature side so I'm sure whatever you're using is legit. I know Kane is synthesizing some but I really do not want to order pure powder for safety reasons. I'm planning on using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse.


 yes man thats where i get my dut! dude dont worry your hairloss will be stopped! i will help you. once people st rt posting results with cb-03-01 i will send u a month supply for free. right now people are using cb-03-01 in ethanol!

----------


## BigThinker

How do we get in on these private forums?  Sounds interesting and I'd love to learn more.

I'll be transparent that I probably won't be interested in any group buys or "experimentals" until I've given fin a shot.

Do most of the dudes in the private forums even bother with fin, or do they typically choose treatments less likely to cause hormonal sides?

Interesting stuff.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz1, you are now officially becoming a troll. I bought Capillogain (3 bottles) matter of fact. Not due to Pauly's claims, but because I did research and the ingredients are worth while to try. His comments on the product actually steered me away. So stfu you dumb Brit.
> 
> Too many people like you on the forums that contribute nothing of substance. I actually try products, report them, and post results based on my personal experiences without making wild claims. I try procedures and accurately document my progress and I inform others.  See my PRP example, using Neogenic etc.
> 
> What do you do beyond coming on here defending lilpauly and then making 10 year old child comments?? Your comments are useless and have no purpose on this forum. Troll elsewhere FOOL


 Haha I contribute nothing to these forums because it's twats like you who stop people posting. I'm defending him against your stupid comments and geeky remarks, yes I maybe a stupid Brit but at least I consume less chemicals then your body induces through food and water :Big Grin: .  Oh and for your comments yes I do try things I have documented pictures to help others where iv posted else where. Now what NW are you hmmmmmmm lol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .........

----------


## lilpauly

> Haha I contribute nothing to these forums because it's twats like you who stop people posting. I'm defending him against your stupid comments and geeky remarks, yes I maybe a stupid Brit but at least I consume less chemicals then your body induces through food and water.  Oh and for your comments yes I do try things I have documented pictures to help others where iv posted else where. Now what NW are you hmmmmmmm lol.........


 lol jazz some people have nasty demeanor like koolx. it doesnt matter how many  pictures ushowig regrowth and your still labeled a  shill~ i wish he would post his results! people want miracles like koolx! his hair follicles  are already  dead! he wAited to long and now he wants to restore his hairloss! basicaLLY he wants a miracle.  do u believe in miracles? i dont .

----------


## Jazz1

> lol jazz some people have nasty demeanor like koolx. it doesnt matter how many  pictures ushowig regrowth and your still labeled a  shill~ i wish he would post his results! people want miracles like koolx! his hair follicles  are already  dead! he wAited to long and now he wants to restore his hairloss! basicaLLY he wants a miracle.  do u believe in miracles? i dont .


 Tell him he needs slap on his head with dog shit and piss that will cure him  :Wink: .

----------


## koolx

> yes man thats where i get my dut! dude dont worry your hairloss will be stopped! i will help you. once people st rt posting results with cb-03-01 i will send u a month supply for free. right now people are using cb-03-01 in ethanol!


 its amazing how ur so confident that this product will stop his hairloss. and how do u know this exactly? have u looked him over? are u a trained dermatologist?

and now ur going to give away free bottles of this stuff?? ur not a good sales rep. if i were u i'd stop making false claims and promises.

----------


## lilpauly

> its amazing how ur so confident that this product will stop his hairloss. and how do u know this exactly? have u looked him over? are u a trained dermatologist?
> 
> and now ur going to give away free bottles of this stuff?? ur not a good sales rep. if i were u i'd stop making false claims and promises.


 look at the clinical studies of cb-03-01!
The aim of this study was to investigate the antiandrogenic activity of a new monoester of cortexolone, cortexolone 17alpha-propionate (CAS 19608-29-8, CB-03-01). Although the compound displayed a strong local antiandrogenic activity in hamster's flank organ test, it did not exhibit antiandrogenic activity in rats after subcutaneous injection, nor did it affect gonadotropins hypersecretion when injected to parabiotic rats. As topical antiandrogen, the steroid resulted about 4 times more active than progesterone (CAS 57-83-0) and, when compared to known antiandrogen standards, it was about 3 times more potent than flutamide (CAS 13311-84-7), about 2 times more effective than finasteride (CAS 98319-26-7) and approximately as active as cyproterone acetate (CAS 427-51-0). Its pharmacological activity seemed to be primarily related to its ability to antagonistically compete at androgen receptor level; nevertheless its primary pharmacological target needs to be further investigated. Its topical activity, along with the apparent absence of systemic effects, anticipates this compound to have the potential of representing a novel and safe therapeutic approach for androgen-dependent skin disorders.

----------


## lilpauly

Cosmo Pharmaceuticals announced today the successful conclusion of its proof of concept trial of its new chemical entity cortexolone 17alpha-propionate (CB-03-01) for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia. The study results show that CB-03-01, applied to the scalp through iontophoresis, was more effective than cyproterone-acetate and 17alpha-estradiol in the improvement of the follicular density, the hair shaft diameter, the pull test, and in reducing sebaceous gland size and, as a consequence, sebum production.

Mauro Ajani, Chief Executive Officer of Cosmo Pharmaceuticals, said: We are extremely pleased with this result. This is the first step towards establishing CB-03-01 as an effective, topically applied anti-androgen and could therefore mark a major breakthrough for all men and women affected by androgenetic alopecia.

----------


## lilpauly

Cosmo Pharmaceuticals S.p.A. (SIX: COPN) today announced that it has signed a license agreement with a leading U.S. public pharmaceutical company granting it exclusive world-wide rights for the development and commercialization of Cosmos new chemical entity CB-03-01, an investigational anti-androgen drug targeted at certain topical skin applications. 

The license agreement provides for the payment of $25 million up-front, regulatory and commercial milestones and royalties on sales averaging those of other commercial transactions.

Mauro Ajani, CEO of Cosmo Pharmaceuticals, commented: I am very proud of this agreement because we have partnered with one of the worlds leading specialty pharmaceutical companies. This is a very important next step in pursuing approval for this product.

----------


## lilpauly

> You show me respect and I'll show you respect. Don't tell me to "wake up" if you don't know wtf you're talking about. I'm here to get info on this treatment not get your unsubstantiated opinion on pauly. I just told you there's more info on cap and more positive discourse going on in other forums. No idiot believes one guy. If all you're going to do is trash pauly and anyone looking for info on cap you're wasting everyone's time.


 hi compecia please dont pay  no attention to mr angry frenchmen

----------


## Jazz1

By the way guys I just started capillogain, here's proof il post my reviews in couple months, if anyone wants proof of my other regime I'm more than welcome, oh and just to shut up the goons il show proof of purchases  :Smile: .







I'm now using prescription proxiphen, oh and I won't bother posting my before and after pictures on here, but Mark and others have seen all those lovely hairs coming around my temples.

----------


## Jazz1

Oh and I have documented pictures each time I add something, right now I'm not sure on proxiphen as its early days, il see if capillogain makes the hairs terminal. Promox on the other hand which I use hairline only along with proxiphen has made those hairs come by  :Smile: .

----------


## StayThick

> Oh and I have documented pictures each time I add something, right now I'm not sure on proxiphen as its early days, il see if capillogain makes the hairs terminal. Promox on the other hand which I use hairline only along with proxiphen has made those hairs come by .


 Jazz if we can be civil and have the mind frame that we are all here to assist others then could you offer feedback on Proxiphen and Promox? How much progress have you made on those two products on the hairline?

I do not know much about them..are they topical androgen inhibitors? When do you apply all three? Prox, Promox, and Capillogain?

----------


## Jazz1

Edit........

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz if we can be civil and have the mind frame that we are all here to assist others then could you offer feedback on Proxiphen and Promox? How much progress have you made on those two products on the hairline?
> 
> I do not know much about them..are they topical androgen inhibitors? When do you apply all three? Prox, Promox, and Capillogain?


 Yes we can so long as there's no piss taking, I started promox last October, I got all these tiny hairs. I use the promox lotion AM only everyday, after those tiny hairs I started proxiphen prescription thanks to Mark, so still early and I just recently started capillogain, my aim is to make those tiny hairs long like Mark stated capillogain is working. If capillogain or proxiphen don't work I will clearly say they are useless. Proxiphen I'm using every other day when I don't apply the hair oils.

Promox is packed with stuff hell no how it works but glad I took pictures to show everyone it deffinatly works, especially for me.

He does deals so best to order when he has them, as I payed for 7 got 2 free that's years odd supply.
http://www.growback.com/ProductDetai...lotion%2D100ml

Proxiphen was done a deal aswell, I payed for 5 got 1free so 6, should last ages if used wisely. Like I stated though I can't promise it works, I'm taking Marks word for it as with capillogain so il document pictures all along etc

----------


## StayThick

> Yes we can so long as there's no piss taking, I started promox last November, I got all these tiny hairs. I use the promox lotion AM only everyday, after those tiny hairs I started proxiphen prescription December thanks to Mark, so still early and I just recently started capillogain, my aim is to make those tiny hairs long like Mark stated capillogain is working. If capillogain or proxiphen don't work I will clearly say they are useless. Proxiphen I'm using every other day when I don't apply the hair oils.


 I'm currently only using Minox 5% foam/20% Azelic Acid in the AM, Neogenic and Capillogain with Azelic Acid 20% in the PM. I'm seeing slight results but obviously want more. I cannot tolerate FIN as I tried it for a year and it nearly destroyed me physically.

Any other recommendations for a topical product that can yield me results? My hairline is similar to LILPauly's before he saw results. Anything I'm missing out on?

----------


## Jazz1

Well promox contains finesteride, but again I had major sides on propecia aswell I still take it. It's best start on low dosage and work your way up. Take supplements containing zinc and ginkgo bola helps with sides etc. I would give oils a try ask Mark he can recommend good oils cheap best to mix them with emu oil, there's a guy on hairlosshelp who had results from emu oil and castor oil alone took around six months and he documented pictures, another food thing I started is drinking Black seed oil, great stuff and contains beta sitesterol. Again I'm just suggesting stuff can't promise it will work as everyone is different only way is to try stuff and give it 6 months, I took the plunge with promox as I read mixed reviews on it, but for me it's working great so far. Oh I forgot to add I also use 12.5&#37; minoxidol azelaic acid cream at night from belgravia center I used this for a year with propecia as I had receded hairline bad, it helped regrow hairs back, but promox was an extra push, now I need them long as they are miniaturised. To be honest you need DHT blockers to save the hairs first then think about stimulants. Theres no point using different stuff if you ain't blocking the cause

----------


## StayThick

> Well promox contains finesteride, but again I had major sides on propecia aswell I still take it. It's best start on low dosage and work your way up. Take supplements containing zinc and ginkgo bola helps with sides etc. I would give oils a try ask Mark he can recommend good oils cheap best to mix them with emu oil, there's a guy on hairlosshelp who had results from emu oil and castor oil alone took around six months and he documented pictures, another food thing I started is drinking Black seed oil, great stuff and contains beta sitesterol. Again I'm just suggesting stuff can't promise it will work as everyone is different only way is to try stuff and give it 6 months, I took the plunge with promox as I read mixed reviews on it, but for me it's working great so far. Oh I forgot to add I also use 12.5&#37; minoxidol azelaic acid cream at night from belgravia center I used this for a year with propecia as I had receded hairline bad, it helped regrow hairs back, but promox was an extra push, now I need them long as they are miniaturised. To be honest you need DHT blockers to save the hairs first then think about stimulants. Theres no point using different stuff if you ain't blocking the cause


 Would taking something like Promox that contains FIN suffice enough as a DHT blocker? Did you experience any sides with Promox similar to 1mg FIN? Unfortunately, I can't handle FIN alone so maybe Promox might be worth a shot..

----------


## lilpauly

> Would taking something like Promox that contains FIN suffice enough as a DHT blocker? Did you experience any sides with Promox similar to 1mg FIN? Unfortunately, I can't handle FIN alone so maybe Promox might be worth a shot..


 or proxiphen along the hairline

----------


## StayThick

> or proxiphen along the hairline


 Lilpauly: How do I get it? Its a prescription correct? Did you experience any sides from using this topically?

----------


## Jazz1

> Would taking something like Promox that contains FIN suffice enough as a DHT blocker? Did you experience any sides with Promox similar to 1mg FIN? Unfortunately, I can't handle FIN alone so maybe Promox might be worth a shot..


 I would give promox a try, I first took propecia I had major sides, then I used genhair propecia spray worked great for 6 months with mild sides. Then I started shedding 6 months later so I jumped on 1mg that did not give me sides, so I guessed my body became tolerant or the fact I sprayed propecia to the follicles and sebum glands etc. I suggest try low dosage propecia every other day, personally I did not notice any sides since using promox everyday, but again I take propecia every other day.

----------


## Jazz1

> Lilpauly: How do I get it? Its a prescription correct? Did you experience any sides from using this topically?


 Where are you? his wife told me US customers need some proof or I'm sure she can prescribe it, a prescription proof of regaine you use will be fine if your in the USA, I'm in the uk she told me outside USA they don't need prescription.

----------


## Jazz1

> Lilpauly: How do I get it? Its a prescription correct? Did you experience any sides from using this topically?


 Oh and I'm normally very sensitive to any treatments, I did not get any sides but saying that two weeks back I had major sides no erections. Easy fix I stopped everything took 100mg zinc with horny goat weed and relaxed, I was back up firing, now I resumed treatments  :Smile: .

----------


## lilpauly

> Lilpauly: How do I get it? Its a prescription correct? Did you experience any sides from using this topically?


 i a a prescription from my doctor when i started fin over 2 years ago and i forward it to him! i also documented my success with proxiphen.

----------


## Aames

> yes man thats where i get my dut! dude dont worry your hairloss will be stopped! i will help you. once people st rt posting results with cb-03-01 i will send u a month supply for free. right now people are using cb-03-01 in ethanol!


 Awesome. I've been thinking about replacing topical spiro with RU or CB (once the proper vehicle gets sorted out).

----------


## the_dude78

I'm testing this too. It's a bit sticky and sort of clings to the hair making it difficult to spread it over a larger area, and a lot of it just ends up in my hair rather than on the scalp, so unfortunately I end up using more than the 3 ml. 

Two weeks in btw.

----------


## Jazz1

> I'm testing this too. It's a bit sticky and sort of clings to the hair making it difficult to spread it over a larger area, and a lot of it just ends up in my hair rather than on the scalp, so unfortunately I end up using more than the 3 ml. 
> 
> Two weeks in btw.


 Any shedding?

----------


## StayThick

Jazz or LilPauly: what do you guys recommend I start with along the hairline: proxiphen or Promox? Which has yielded the greatest result along the hairline?

Also, should I discontinue rogaine foam if I purchase any of the above products that already contrain minox?

I am located in the US and have no idea on how to get any of the above treatments. Guidance would be great gentlemen.

----------


## the_dude78

> Any shedding?


 No noticeable shedding so far, but maybe two weeks are too early to say if there'll be a shed or not, I don't know.

----------


## StayThick

> No noticeable shedding so far, but maybe two weeks are too early to say if there'll be a shed or not, I don't know.


 Same here.. Applying 3ML at night for the past 2 weeks and haven't noticed a thing. Obviously to early to see regrowth, but I haven't experienced a shed..yet.

----------


## the_dude78

By the way, I'm on minox as well and had some minor shedding from that in the beginning, so maybe, since triaminodil and minoxidil is very similar, there won't be an initial shed. Just a thought.

----------


## UK_

> i belive its part of a complete regimen. those smalls hairs got mu much stronger!
> 
> hairline topicals: 
> proxiphen 
> ru in kb solution 
> minox in kb solution 
> vpa in almond oil 
> capillogain 
> saba gel(next month) 
> ...


 If this doesnt work I give up.

----------


## StayThick

> If this doesnt work I give up.


 I agree with that comment.

----------


## lilpauly

the  custom hairline topicals are now complete.

Constrictor product- topical 1



aloe vera gel [Aloe barbadensis]

acai berry extract

Nanosomes 

coconut oil [Cocos nucifera]

ascorbyl palmitate, 

MSM

lemongrass [Cymbopogon schoenanthus]

bitter orange

creatine ethyl ester

co-Q10 [coenzyme-Q10]

zinc oxide

black seed [Nigella sativa]

tyramine

alpha lipoic acid

raspberry ketone,

passiflora



Dilator product - topical-2



aloe vera gel [Aloe barbadensis]

Nanosomes 

phytosterols

coconut oil [Cocos nucifera]

ascorbyl palmitate, 

MSM

ethyl arginine

argenine-pyroglutamate

EGCG [Epigallocatechin gallate]

cats claw

apple peel [Pyrus malus ]

lemongrass [Cymbopogon schoenanthus]

turmeric [curcumin, Curcuma longa]

quercetin

folic acid

niacin [nicotinic acid]

riboflavin

SOD [super oxide dismutase

----------


## StayThick

People say I'm obssessed with my hair...which I agree, but LilPauly you take the cake. It's not a bad thing bro, but man I wouldn't even know where to start in making a custom topical, let alone something that intense.

Wow!

----------


## lilpauly

> People say I'm obssessed with my hair...which I agree, but LilPauly you take the cake. It's not a bad thing bro, but man I wouldn't even know where to start in making a custom topical, let alone something that intense.
> 
> Wow!


 yes man i spent over 10k on hair. im not going to anything for a while.
i just bought 2 more oils. another shampoo and will add cb-03-01 to my regimen

----------


## StayThick

> yes man i spent over 10k on hair. im not going to anything for a while.
> i just bought 2 more oils. another shampoo and will add cb-03-01 to my regimen


 Been hearing a lot lately about CB-03-01. Could you tell this newb a little more about that?  Where to get it and if it has any reported sides as of yet. Can't seem to find out exactly what it is... Thanks bro.

----------


## lilpauly

> Been hearing a lot lately about CB-03-01. Could you tell this newb a little more about that?  Where to get it and if it has any reported sides as of yet. Can't seem to find out exactly what it is... Thanks bro.


 yes man pm swiss temples on hlh he can help u with cb :Big Grin: . a member from german forums posted results with capillogain.

----------


## lilpauly

lol staythick my post above might have come acrossed the wrong way . pm swisstemples on hlh and he will get access to the private forum where experts and library are provided . u will learn alot man

----------


## Cob984

Now that the fighting is over,
Any comments on effectiveness? in particular sides?
Minox caused me very bad sides, palpitations, dizziness, bad dark circles,

Whats the verdict on this for people who couldnt tolerate minox like me

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

I haven't heard many people report sides from other forums, probably still too early to judge effectiveness as the stuff has only really been around for 4mths, but there are people that have seen some vellus hairs sprouting. 

If you are worried about minox like side effects, the Triaminodil in it is only at a .5 concentration, so theres a good chance you won't have similar problems. I think I read also that future batches of the stuff might not contain Triaminodil at all. Give it a try, its fairly cheap.

----------


## Conpecia

I think I'm gonna go ahead be give this a shot. I have the same sides from minox, dark circles and bloated face, just ages your face and honestly my face is all I got if I go bald. Heard good things about capillogain just wish it had been around longer.

----------


## the_dude78

Apparently there's something about a bad batch. Unfortunately one my bottles was from that batch. Check out the thread http://www.hairlossfight.com/forums/...cdc0&start=450

I tried contacting them, but no reply so far.

----------


## Conpecia

> Apparently there's something about a bad batch. Unfortunately one my bottles was from that batch. Check out the thread http://www.hairlossfight.com/forums/...cdc0&start=450
> 
> I tried contacting them, but no reply so far.


 Yeah I read about that, and the synthese rep who has been posting there said something like he's no longer a reliable source of information. did he get canned or quit or something? he normally responds very quick but he hasn't responded recently. he also said there have been miscommunications between he and the others and between the company and consumers. Not the best practices for a company that is already in the most skeptical of markets.

the_dude78, did you get your bottle recently or a while back? I'm pretty desperate right now, watching my hairline get higher and higher and knowing Capillogain might be able to recover some of it, while Keratene keeps everything in place. If the current batch is okay I'll probably just risk it and order some...

----------


## the_dude78

> Yeah I read about that, and the synthese rep who has been posting there said something like he's no longer a reliable source of information. did he get canned or quit or something? he normally responds very quick but he hasn't responded recently. he also said there have been miscommunications between he and the others and between the company and consumers. Not the best practices for a company that is already in the most skeptical of markets.
> 
> the_dude78, did you get your bottle recently or a while back? I'm pretty desperate right now, watching my hairline get higher and higher and knowing Capillogain might be able to recover some of it, while Keratene keeps everything in place. If the current batch is okay I'll probably just risk it and order some...


 I got it about a month ago. The new batch should be fine, I don't think they would ship from the old batch anymore. 

Yes weird about the rep. Seems like things are a bit chaotic at that company. The rep said that everyone affected would be notified. I got my bottle a month ago, and I never heard a thing. And so far no reply on the email I sent them. Let's hope they are not about to go out of business,

----------


## lilpauly

The first batch was freaking awesome and they changed it! Also the rep who always response on hairlossfight made that batch. It worth noting this company made a aweome liposome monoxide and they stop producing it .

----------


## Conpecia

> The first batch was freaking awesome and they changed it! Also the rep who always response on hairlossfight made that batch. It worth noting this company made a aweome liposome monoxide and they stop producing it .


 
Well I just bit the bullet and ordered it. I just can't try anything with minox in it, if I go bald I will need my face to look as healthy as possible, no premature aging or bloating. 

I am talking with a guy who was part of the Keratene trials and he really endorses KaR. I will most likely order that too and then just pray for Histogen/Aderans...

----------


## StayThick

Doesn't Keratene Retard have sides. Lowering DHT on any level has to have sides. I'm personally extremely androgen sensitive, so unfortunately I don't think I can take this. DHT effects me in so many ways, not just in attacking my hair. Anybody been using these pills over 2 months with no sides??

Regarding Capillogain, I ordered 3 bottles a month ago. How do I know if I got the "bad" batch?

----------


## the_dude78

> Doesn't Keratene Retard have sides. Lowering DHT on any level has to have sides. I'm personally extremely androgen sensitive, so unfortunately I don't think I can take this. DHT effects me in so many ways, not just in attacking my hair. Anybody been using these pills over 2 months with no sides??
> 
> Regarding Capillogain, I ordered 3 bottles a month ago. How do I know if I got the "bad" batch?


 the batch has the Losnr. 3120005, look near the bottom.

----------


## lilpauly

every1 who got the batch will get notified

----------


## StayThick

Pauly: I'm already one bottle down and half left to go on my second...not seeing much of anything bro. Hoping I can see some improvement after my 3rd bottle..

----------


## StayThick

> the batch has the Losnr. 3120005, look near the bottom.


 My remaining 2 bottles say Losnr. 3120003. Does mean I got the good or bad batch????

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly: I'm already one bottle down and half left to go on my second...not seeing much of anything bro. Hoping I can see some improvement after my 3rd bottle..


 thats very disappointing. u try lipgaine? i quite like that as well. also i made a custom topicals. do u see little hairs?

----------


## StayThick

> thats very disappointing. u try lipgaine? i quite like that as well. also i made a custom topicals. do u see little hairs?


 It's tough to say because I grew my hair out so I'm not sure if the little hairs I see along my hairline are just old hairs that got longer or hair that capillogain brought to life. Still early though.. I'll give 4-5 months total before making a final conclusion.

I heard of lipogain but its application might not be suitable for work. I use Rogaine foam because I can look presentable going to work after applying. Lipogain I hear makes your hair look greasy and gross and I need a day application which is why I use the foam.

----------


## the_dude78

> Pauly: I'm already one bottle down and half left to go on my second...not seeing much of anything bro. Hoping I can see some improvement after my 3rd bottle..


 I think I'm beginning to see some results in the corners of my hairline. Nothing in the front or crown as far as I can tell. I've been using minox for about 8 or 9 months, which gave some peach fuzz along the hairline, but after I started using capillogain it seems like the small hairs are actually growing. Maybe it is happening in the crown too, but since I don't have any bald spots it's difficult to see.

----------


## Campbell22

My bottle was from the batch and I got an email from amazon this morning so hopefully that means a free one for me  :Wink:

----------


## Campbell22

> My remaining 2 bottles say Losnr. 3120003. Does mean I got the good or bad batch????


 I think that means you got the good batch.

----------


## Campbell22

I got a pretty much instant reply from synthese to say they are sending me out another bottle tomorrow. You can't fault that for customer service :Smile:

----------


## Conpecia

Just got my first bottle. Triaminodil is not listed on the ingredient list. Did they drop it from the product?

----------


## StayThick

> Just got my first bottle. Triaminodil is not listed on the ingredient list. Did they drop it from the product?


 Interested in seeing an answer on this. All 3 of my bottles did not contain Triaminodil under the ingredient list. Isn't that ingredient similar to Minoxidil?? Man..wondering why I still get the puffy eye/dark circle issue when I'm only using Minox 1x a day now since starting Cappillogain.

----------


## the_dude78

> Just got my first bottle. Triaminodil is not listed on the ingredient list. Did they drop it from the product?


 Pyrrolidinyl diaminopyrimidine oxide is Triaminodil, it's still there.

----------


## Conpecia

Ah, thanks Dude.

Stay Thick: It's similar but apparently there's so little in it that it shouldn't give you those kind of problems. When are you applying minox? At night right before bed? I recently read that you should apply all of these topicals at least 2 hours before going to bed so they dry and you don't end up getting it on your pillow and your face. I'm not touching minox after the way it messed with my face, and if Cap does the same thing I'll just stick to a DHT inhibitor and wait for better regrowth agents.

Does Cap have some kind of caffeine-like stimulant in it? I didn't sleep well last night after applying it for the first time and I have that caffeine withdrawal feeling this morning (I'm VERY sensitive to caffeine, it literally makes me go crazy with anxiety and irrational fear). If so I'll just apply a lower dose of it in the morning to towel-dry hair, doesn't smell or grease up on the head. Very excited about this stuff.

----------


## Conpecia

Just a quick update: have applied this twice in the past 24 hours and must be using way too much because I'm getting pretty bad headaches. Gonna take a day or two off then start back up with much smaller amounts, probably every other day until I'm used to it. Wish I wasn't so god damn sensitive to these meds...

----------


## Campbell22

I got a really bad headache yesterday as well which is really unusual for me and I'm one of the ones that had a dubious batch. Makes sense

----------


## StayThick

> Ah, thanks Dude.
> 
> Stay Thick: It's similar but apparently there's so little in it that it shouldn't give you those kind of problems. When are you applying minox? At night right before bed? I recently read that you should apply all of these topicals at least 2 hours before going to bed so they dry and you don't end up getting it on your pillow and your face. I'm not touching minox after the way it messed with my face, and if Cap does the same thing I'll just stick to a DHT inhibitor and wait for better regrowth agents.
> 
> Does Cap have some kind of caffeine-like stimulant in it? I didn't sleep well last night after applying it for the first time and I have that caffeine withdrawal feeling this morning (I'm VERY sensitive to caffeine, it literally makes me go crazy with anxiety and irrational fear). If so I'll just apply a lower dose of it in the morning to towel-dry hair, doesn't smell or grease up on the head. Very excited about this stuff.


 Applying 2 hours before bed makes sense Conpecia. I do notice Capillogain on my pillow after a few days so I can only imagine this creeping on my face in the night. I'm going to start applying a few hours before bed.

As far as it being non greasy..it's definitely very greasy when I use it. I apply it to my hair when dry and it still looks wet and greasy when I'm done. I couldnt use this topical as an AM application which is why I use the foam in the morning.
I think Minox in general has caused dark rings and puffiness to my face, eyes, and jawline. It's not horrific and I'm currently using elite serum for my eyes. It's unfortunate because I am afraid to dump the Minox because I believe it has maintained and helped with regrowth. It just F's my face up in the process. I swear I sometimes think going bald is a punishment from above.

----------


## Conpecia

Just applied a much lower 3rd application. Sides so far after 3 applications:

Warmness in the treatment areas
Itching in the treatment areas
Headaches similar to a caffeine headache (had these with Kirkland minox foam but not Rogaine foam)

One of the natural DHT blockers may also be irritating my gyno, as I've been off fin a good 3 weeks but am still experiencing achiness that may have gotten worse the past 3 days, not sure. 

At this point I will not continue with this treatment if these sides don't lessen after two weeks. I do expect them to lessen once my head gets adjusted to the dosage. 

I will order Keratene tomorrow so hopefully that will maintain my hair until 2015. All I want is regrowth of the hair I lost in 2012 and then maintenance with minimal sides.

----------


## StayThick

Conpecia, you think Keratene is a wise move considering you are very sensitive to DHT inhibitors??

My body goes haywire on FIN so I'm hesitant to try anything that inhibits DHT. Keep me posted your progress once you get on Keratene pills.

----------


## Conpecia

> Conpecia, you think Keratene is a wise move considering you are very sensitive to DHT inhibitors??
> 
> My body goes haywire on FIN so I'm hesitant to try anything that inhibits DHT. Keep me posted your progress once you get on Keratene pills.


 Apparently Keratene doesn't effect estrogen levels, that's what a Keratene employee assured me when I specifically asked about whether Keratene would make my gyno worse. 

On a darker note, I cannot take Capillogain. The sides are too intense for me. I had bad headaches, sleeplessness and anxiety during the night due to whatever stimulant is in the mixture (most likely ginseng). I'm an attorney and there's just no way I can function without sleep. Remember that everybody is unique; I'm wildly sensitive to any stimulant, most aren't.  I'm not saying it doesn't work, just that I can't take the stuff. The only thing that hasn't given me those headaches is Rogaine foam. I may jump back on that if I can find a proven anti-aging regimen that will combat the skin effects. As of now though, I'll only be taking Keratene. I've realized that the best approach is to first stabilize my loss and then work for regrowth, knowing that I can get a HT if all else fails.

----------


## lilpauly

> Apparently Keratene doesn't effect estrogen levels, that's what a Keratene employee assured me when I specifically asked about whether Keratene would make my gyno worse. 
> 
> On a darker note, I cannot take Capillogain. The sides are too intense for me. I had bad headaches, sleeplessness and anxiety during the night due to whatever stimulant is in the mixture (most likely ginseng). I'm an attorney and there's just no way I can function without sleep. Remember that everybody is unique; I'm wildly sensitive to any stimulant, most aren't.  I'm not saying it doesn't work, just that I can't take the stuff. The only thing that hasn't given me those headaches is Rogaine foam. I may jump back on that if I can find a proven anti-aging regimen that will combat the skin effects. As of now though, I'll only be taking Keratene. I've realized that the best approach is to first stabilize my loss and then work for regrowth, knowing that I can get a HT if all else fails.


 its a shame u got side effects. people with advance hairloss have been reporting re growth 

"This is slowly working for me. Getting some new regrowth in areas that haven't seen hair in 10 years. So much for Joe the zix guys 36 month theory. It's nothing crazy, just some new intermediate hairs and some new velous. I've been using this once per day for 4 months. " dopey3 from *******

----------


## Campbell22

Maybe its placebo or the minox but I'm definitely getting some action on the hair line. Including small dark hairs which could just be old hairs going into the growth phase but it has made me happy

Has anyone who received the dodgy batch had their replacement through yet out of interest?

----------


## the_dude78

> Has anyone who received the dodgy batch had their replacement through yet out of interest?


 Yes, I got mine yesterday.

----------


## Campbell22

> Yes, I got mine yesterday.


 Cool. I will leave it a little while then before emailing them to chase it up

----------


## the_dude78

> Cool. I will leave it a little while then before emailing them to chase it up


 Have they contacted you? They emailed me to inform me that they would send my replacement bottle, and I got it about two weeks later.

----------


## lilpauly

Just a quick question about the the infamous bad batch; was it completely useless? Because I used it for about a month and been using from a newer batch for well over a month now, so in total I've been on cap for over two months, and I believe I'm beginning to see some results. Small, almost invisible hairs are showing in the frontal hairline, and I have been very very thin in that area for years now but now it looks like small hairs are filling in. Also vellus hairs in the corners of my hairline seem to be getting longer. 

So I'm guessing the bad batch may have been doing something after all, or am I mistaken?

And also, great customer service! Got my replacement bottles a few days ago

friday from hairlossfight

----------


## lilpauly

getting strong regrowth! proof is in the youtub e video 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo5PgaFAVCA

here is the old youtube videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWCGKUkWDRA

----------


## lilpauly

i also started hairline serum as well

----------


## StayThick

What's going on Lil Pauly?

How do you know Capillogain has contributed to the success of your hairline and not the other products you are using? I'm almost done with my second bottle haven't noticed much of anything yet. Hoping for the best. Going to give Capillogain 6 months before making a conclusion on its effectiveness.

What's hairline serum? Any links to that product? Thanks bro.

----------


## pafc66

Very annoyed this product isnt shipped to Australia via Amazon. Any other way to get it down here?

----------


## lilpauly

> What's going on Lil Pauly?
> 
> How do you know Capillogain has contributed to the success of your hairline and not the other products you are using? I'm almost done with my second bottle haven't noticed much of anything yet. Hoping for the best. Going to give Capillogain 6 months before making a conclusion on its effectiveness.
> 
> What's hairline serum? Any links to that product? Thanks bro.


 you are right im taking quite a few things but i really like capillogain. i also have been using using custom hairline serums, lipogaine, proxiphen and ru.

in terms of minox lipogaine is very very good but a little greasy

i apply proxpihen every other day as well as one custom hairline serum(yellow one)

i apply ru most days.

----------


## the_dude78

> Very annoyed this product isnt shipped to Australia via Amazon. Any other way to get it down here?


 Can't you order directly from their webshop? https://www.functional-products.net/...9dtaq8kj6vt8l3

Edit: shipping is 25 euro...maybe a bit pricey

----------


## Campbell22

> Have they contacted you? They emailed me to inform me that they would send my replacement bottle, and I got it about two weeks later.


 Yes amazon emailed me first to say what happened and then after contacting the manufacturer they got back to me very quickly to say they were shipping a replacement the next day. 

I think it has arrived as parcel force tried to deliver something yesterday when I wasnt in and left a card. So fingers crossed.

----------


## Campbell22

Yes that was what was in the parcel so all good :Smile:

----------


## StayThick

Time for a bump?

Anybody else using this product with any results? I just started month 4 and have noticed some improvement on my hairline. Looking forward to making an evaluation at month 6.

Anybody else?

----------


## the_dude78

> Time for a bump?
> 
> Anybody else using this product with any results? I just started month 4 and have noticed some improvement on my hairline. Looking forward to making an evaluation at month 6.
> 
> Anybody else?


 Yes! Hairline has definitely improved and the hair on my crown is getting thicker too. So all in all very positive. I've been on it since jan/feb.

----------


## LongWayHome

> Yes! Hairline has definitely improved and the hair on my crown is getting thicker too. So all in all very positive. I've been on it since jan/feb.


 Are you on anything else?
The hairline is my only mess so it's very important for me.

----------


## jlantern

ive been using it on the hair line started sametime as RU.  I am going to use it on the crown and see if there is added improvements

----------


## the_dude78

> Are you on anything else?
> The hairline is my only mess so it's very important for me.


 Yes, I've been on fin for about 5 years or so, no regrowth but it has done a great job maintaining. And I tried minox, but didn't have much luck with that. 


Is anybody else experiencing very long delivery times? Been waiting 10 days now.

----------


## StayThick

> Is anybody else experiencing very long delivery times? Been waiting 10 days now.


 Yes, I double checked my delivery date via Amazon yesterday and mine did deliver on the proposed date.

I got my 2 ordered bottles yesterday, but it did take longer than the last time to receive. Not sure what the issue is, definitely was 10 days from when I ordered.

----------


## Campbell22

Hi guys. I wasn't quite sure which thread to post this on as I have been using both capillogain and minoxidil for the same amount of time and for the last 6 weeks or so Duta. But I can't see how duta can be having any noticeable effects yet.

I am 95&#37; that I am seeing what I consider, considerable temple regrowth!

Luckily I did take photos on the 15th March. I am afraid they are not great because I didn't pull my hair right back from my temples but I do have a good crown shot, a fairly good right front shot and a general raised shot showing the general thinning on the front.

I have taken minox before and did get good results, but stopped after propecia caused all sort of male problems but the duta doesnt seem to be doing that, or at least to any really noticeable degree. I think I am one of the lucky ones where minox really does make a difference. At least for sometime at least

It was only when I was applying everything tonight that I really got a good look as I generally try to not look close up until a good period has passed. My wife says there is an obvious difference and so does someone else, so I will take some new photos tomorrow after washing my hair and you guys can be the judges.

----------


## Campbell22

Sorry for the delay in photos. Got caught up in life. Will try and do them tonight. It doesn't look like there is much interest in them anyway :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Campbell22

These don't actually look as good on cam because of the flash and the different length of my hair as I thought they were. Hopefully you guys will see some improvement. If not just be honest

These are from 13th March

----------


## Campbell22

These are from about 10 minutes ago. Perhaps it would have been best if I had had a hair cut first and not used a flash lol. You can't really see the new hair that look terminal and hopefully arent just old hair flipping back to the growth phase.

Just to refresh I use Minox and capillogain from the beginning. Then started Duta about a month a go. I occasionally supplement with 1% Hydrocortisone despite there being no effidence of efficacy in MPB. When I have some free time over the summer I will add Certrizine solution to the mix.

----------


## the_dude78

> These are from about 10 minutes ago. Perhaps it would have been best if I had had a hair cut first and not used a flash lol. You can't really see the new hair that look terminal and hopefully arent just old hair flipping back to the growth phase.
> 
> Just to refresh I use Minox and capillogain from the beginning. Then started Duta about a month a go. I occasionally supplement with 1&#37; Hydrocortisone despite there being no effidence of efficacy in MPB. When I have some free time over the summer I will add Certrizine solution to the mix.


 This looks very good, you have had some great results so far. Congratz!  :Smile:  and I think you will get even better results now that you've added duta... and yes, a haircut will probably make it look even better  :Wink: 

EDIT: wait..so this is after one and a half month of treatment? Your hair definitely looks better now, but I guess the difference in lighting may also have something to do with it. Anyway, I'm pretty sure you will see further improvements with duta!

----------


## Campbell22

> This looks very good, you have had some great results so far. Congratz!  and I think you will get even better results now that you've added duta... and yes, a haircut will probably make it look even better 
> 
> EDIT: wait..so this is after one and a half month of treatment? Your hair definitely looks better now, but I guess the difference in lighting may also have something to do with it. Anyway, I'm pretty sure you will see further improvements with duta!


 Pheww.. I thought I might come back to see a few posts saying it was all in my head and it actually looks worse so thanks a lot :Smile: 

It is probably more like 2 months at the very most as I didn't take the pics straight away. Yep I am really hoping to see some improvement with the duta. My main problem is compliance as some days I completely forget to use anything.

I will get a hair cut and post an update in a month or so.

----------


## Pelusete

Hello guys.

First, excuse me for my english.

two days ago I received my capillogain tonic, but I'm a few concerned because the bottle is some different like others I saw at forum and the capillogain website.

Is this a legitim bottle?

Is this the right colour?

The company have changed the model of bottles?

These are some photos from bottles I have received





This is the post in the spanish forum about capillogain where there are more photos from the package http://www.ganarpelo.org/foro/viewto...p?f=12&t=33215

Thanks a lot for your opinions.

----------


## Campbell22

The two bottles on the right of the first picture are definitely what I have been receiving, but I havent ordered for a couple of months so I can't say if they have changed the packaging.

If  the order came from germany or a reliable site like amazon then it will be the real deal. If the soloution is kind of thick and dark yellow/orange (im not great with my colours lol) then they are probably legit. You could always send a  quick email off to Germany as my experience after a bad batch was they get back to you very quickly (In English) and will confirm.

Its a great product so enjoy :Smile:

----------


## gainspotter

Just received my free bottle of cap tonic today. May as well add this to my current regime.
Can anyone tell me what it means by adding 3 droppers? Is this 3 drops only or 3 full dropper tubes?
Also I can't find any shampoo on amazon, are these best used together or will just the tonic suffice.
Either way, hope it will give me some results and I will report back if I make any gains.

----------


## lilpauly

I use capillogain and its good. I try to avoid ethanol and pg vehicles . Capillogain is liposome product with great ingredients added . Try applying to bald area such as crown and hairlines

----------


## gainspotter

> I use capillogain and its good. I try to avoid ethanol and pg vehicles . Capillogain is liposome product with great ingredients added . Try applying to bald area such as crown and hairlines


 Ill be using it on my hairline. Can you tell me how you apply it? Do I need to apply a few drops or until the dropper is empty? The instructions aren't very clear to me. Also, does it cause shedding? Thanks in advance.

----------


## lilpauly

> Ill be using it on my hairline. Can you tell me how you apply it? Do I need to apply a few drops or until the dropper is empty? The instructions aren't very clear to me. Also, does it cause shedding? Thanks in advance.


 Ya the instruction are no good. Just apply enough to went the hairline . I only apply to the hairline and I only went through 2 bottles .

----------


## whatsgoingon

this has Creatine in it? doesn't that cause hairloss? I'm a bit confused.

----------


## lilpauly

> this has Creatine in it? doesn't that cause hairloss? I'm a bit confused.


 Topically it's good man. It's sorta like  vpa

----------


## whatsgoingon

whats vpa?

----------

